# NYU Dramatic Writing MFA Fall 2018 (Acceptance, Rejection, Etc.)



## drakeoftoronto (Mar 12, 2018)

Haven't seen a thread around for the Dramatic Writing MFA! Does anyone know when we can expect to hear back? 

I know last year was around this time, but thought I'd see if anyone had new info.


----------



## scribbles9 (Mar 12, 2018)

I haven't heard anything. Had an interview 2/28. From the spreadsheets, it looks as if we won't hear anything until maybe the 16th//17th. For what it's worth, rejections do seem to come out earlier.


----------



## Rujuta (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi! I haven't heard back either. I had an interview on 27th Feb. Thank you for starting this thread, I was beginning to panic a little


----------



## NoCredentials (Mar 13, 2018)

Nothing since my interview. Feels like it should be pretty soon, in the next week or so. Makes me feel better knowing that no one else has heard yet!


----------



## drakeoftoronto (Mar 13, 2018)

also... same question for northwestern! i saw on the spreadsheet that one person has been accepted and one denied but no other details? a friend told me that the admissions office told them to expect a decision late march/early april!


----------



## Rujuta (Mar 13, 2018)

drakeoftoronto said:


> also... same question for northwestern! i saw on the spreadsheet that one person has been accepted and one denied but no other details? a friend told me that the admissions office told them to expect a decision late march/early april!



Probably a very silly question, but where do you look at the spreadsheets?


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I don't meant to interrupt the main focus of this conversation so far (waiting for acceptance, etc.), but I had a question that really has to do more with applying for next year (as I didn't apply this year).  NYU Dramatic Writing seems to be one of the few programs that actually requires the submission of a fully formed written project (full-length feature script, TV pilot or play) to satisfy its creative portfolio requirement.   As this is actually a pretty big endeavor, can I ask when most people started working on this (and I know answers will vary from person to person), i.e., how far in advance of the November (or December) application deadline?   And do most people use an existing work they might have already started working on (or even finished) independently (i.e., before even deciding to apply for the MFA), or did any of you literally start your project from scratch and essentially write an entire movie, TV show, or play purely for purposes of having something to use for the portfolio submission?

again, thanks for taking the time to read this... I know most people here are justifiably nervous waiting on their decisions... wish you all the best!


----------



## detroitatheart (Mar 14, 2018)

Hey y'all! I'm still waiting on NYU as well. I had an interview about two weeks ago. I am anxiously refreshing my email over here!!


----------



## detroitatheart (Mar 14, 2018)

Frankie Bones said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I don't meant to interrupt the main focus of this conversation so far (waiting for acceptance, etc.), but I had a question that really has to do more with applying for next year (as I didn't apply this year).  NYU Dramatic Writing seems to be one of the few programs that actually requires the submission of a fully formed written project (full-length feature script, TV pilot or play) to satisfy its creative portfolio requirement.   As this is actually a pretty big endeavor, can I ask when most people started working on this (and I know answers will vary from person to person), i.e., how far in advance of the November (or December) application deadline?   And do most people use an existing work they might have already started working on (or even finished) independently (i.e., before even deciding to apply for the MFA), or did any of you literally start your project from scratch and essentially write an entire movie, TV show, or play purely for purposes of having something to use for the portfolio submission?
> 
> again, thanks for taking the time to read this... I know most people here are justifiably nervous waiting on their decisions... wish you all the best!



Hey! I applied with a play that I had written the year before (2016), which had gone through a few drafts through various workshop processes (in 2017). I felt it was in good shape and it was my most recent work that had been vetted to that level.


----------



## drakeoftoronto (Mar 14, 2018)

Rujuta said:


> Probably a very silly question, but where do you look at the spreadsheets?



not a silly question, here's the link to the forum with all the tracking spreadsheets for grad school!

Tracking application status (Google Sheets)


----------



## Rujuta (Mar 14, 2018)

drakeoftoronto said:


> not a silly question, here's the link to the forum with all the tracking spreadsheets for grad school!
> 
> Tracking application status (Google Sheets)



Thanks so much!!


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 14, 2018)

detroitatheart said:


> Hey! I applied with a play that I had written the year before (2016), which had gone through a few drafts through various workshop processes (in 2017). I felt it was in good shape and it was my most recent work that had been vetted to that level.



Thanks, Detroit!   That makes a lot of sense.  I hope you get in!   

In a way, for better or for worse, this portfolio requirement almost seems like a way to filter out the "serious" from the "unserious" writers perhaps.  In other words, coming up with the portfolio for this MFA isn't something you can just hammer out over a couple of weekends....   Fwiw, I think in the not-too-distant past (maybe even only 3 years ago), the application only asked for something like the first 30 pages of a project or something like that...  The new requirement definitely sets the "dedication" bar a lot higher.

Thanks again, D!


----------



## scribbles9 (Mar 14, 2018)

Frankie Bones said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I don't meant to interrupt the main focus of this conversation so far (waiting for acceptance, etc.), but I had a question that really has to do more with applying for next year (as I didn't apply this year).  NYU Dramatic Writing seems to be one of the few programs that actually requires the submission of a fully formed written project (full-length feature script, TV pilot or play) to satisfy its creative portfolio requirement.   As this is actually a pretty big endeavor, can I ask when most people started working on this (and I know answers will vary from person to person), i.e., how far in advance of the November (or December) application deadline?   And do most people use an existing work they might have already started working on (or even finished) independently (i.e., before even deciding to apply for the MFA), or did any of you literally start your project from scratch and essentially write an entire movie, TV show, or play purely for purposes of having something to use for the portfolio submission?
> 
> again, thanks for taking the time to read this... I know most people here are justifiably nervous waiting on their decisions... wish you all the best!


I submitted a spec script for a half hour comedy that I had workshopped the previous summer. For my original pilot, I had a science fiction script that I had been working on for upwards of two months, but literally during the last week of November I started hating it to the point where I felt as if I couldn't submit it. I scrapped the whole thing, and wrote something that I thought was much better. I think I got lucky that they extended the deadline by two weeks, or else I would have had to submit something I wasn't proud of.


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 14, 2018)

scribbles9 said:


> I submitted a spec script for a half hour comedy that I had workshopped the previous summer. For my original pilot, I had a science fiction script that I had been working on for upwards of two months, but literally during the last week of November I started hating it to the point where I felt as if I couldn't submit it. I scrapped the whole thing, and wrote something that I thought was much better. I think I got lucky that they extended the deadline by two weeks, or else I would have had to submit something I wasn't proud of.




Thanks!.... That must have made for a frantic last two weeks!   

I hope you make it in!


----------



## Teddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Frankie Bones said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I don't meant to interrupt the main focus of this conversation so far (waiting for acceptance, etc.), but I had a question that really has to do more with applying for next year (as I didn't apply this year).  NYU Dramatic Writing seems to be one of the few programs that actually requires the submission of a fully formed written project (full-length feature script, TV pilot or play) to satisfy its creative portfolio requirement.   As this is actually a pretty big endeavor, can I ask when most people started working on this (and I know answers will vary from person to person), i.e., how far in advance of the November (or December) application deadline?   And do most people use an existing work they might have already started working on (or even finished) independently (i.e., before even deciding to apply for the MFA), or did any of you literally start your project from scratch and essentially write an entire movie, TV show, or play purely for purposes of having something to use for the portfolio submission?
> 
> again, thanks for taking the time to read this... I know most people here are justifiably nervous waiting on their decisions... wish you all the best!



I submitted a feature film screenplay that I wrote as part of a course I was taking at a community college (I have a BA in biology and Japanese from 2015, but changed career trajectories and have been taking film classes since fall 2016).
The screenplay was done by November 1, but I was able to use the Nov. 15 extension to go through another round of editing.

In addition to the requirement of a full-length work helping schools make sure applicants are serious, getting interviews/acceptances from schools that read your entire full-length work is a really good feeling! Makes me feel validated, like I have some legit potential.

Hope this helps and good luck next year!


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 15, 2018)

Teddy said:


> I submitted a feature film screenplay that I wrote as part of a course I was taking at a community college (I have a BA in biology and Japanese from 2015, but changed career trajectories and have been taking film classes since fall 2016).
> The screenplay was done by November 1, but I was able to use the Nov. 15 extension to go through another round of editing.
> 
> In addition to the requirement of a full-length work helping schools make sure applicants are serious, getting interviews/acceptances from schools that read your entire full-length work is a really good feeling! Makes me feel validated, like I have some legit potential.
> ...



Thanks, Teddy!  I hope you make it into your dream program!


----------



## ngs091 (Mar 15, 2018)

I submitted a full-length, 78-page screenplay.

I wrote it over the 3 summer months with extremely little input from anyone but myself (as in someone editing it for me or giving me a critique,) since I am not in school currently. Although I have written exactly eight (8) 20-page-or-less (at most 5,200 words) short fiction stories, and have been published both fiction (for pay) and art section journalism wise for large entertainment newspapers (always for pay), it was basically my first attempt at a screenplay of any sort. Aside from one less-than-20 page first act I wrote a year ago... and that I rushed in a week or so. Thus, at most, it was only my second attempt at a script in my life. Hell... I had to teach myself how to use the screenwriting formatting program, Final Draft, for it, as for that short and unfinished first attempt I used Celtix. Note: The two individual samples I wrote for USC/AFI I wrote later.


----------



## Rujuta (Mar 15, 2018)

Frankie Bones said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I don't meant to interrupt the main focus of this conversation so far (waiting for acceptance, etc.), but I had a question that really has to do more with applying for next year (as I didn't apply this year).  NYU Dramatic Writing seems to be one of the few programs that actually requires the submission of a fully formed written project (full-length feature script, TV pilot or play) to satisfy its creative portfolio requirement.   As this is actually a pretty big endeavor, can I ask when most people started working on this (and I know answers will vary from person to person), i.e., how far in advance of the November (or December) application deadline?   And do most people use an existing work they might have already started working on (or even finished) independently (i.e., before even deciding to apply for the MFA), or did any of you literally start your project from scratch and essentially write an entire movie, TV show, or play purely for purposes of having something to use for the portfolio submission?
> 
> again, thanks for taking the time to read this... I know most people here are justifiably nervous waiting on their decisions... wish you all the best!



Hey! I submitted a full length screenplay, and I had my concept and character sketches drawn out for over a year before I actually sat down to write the script. I literally hadn't attempted to write anything like it before, so it was pretty daunting. Since my decision to apply was also quite last minute, I had to figure it out in a month and a half. I seriously wish I could've started earlier and done a better job. 

Hope this helps! And good luck


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 15, 2018)

Rujuta said:


> Hey! I submitted a full length screenplay, and I had my concept and character sketches drawn out for over a year before I actually sat down to write the script. I literally hadn't attempted to write anything like it before, so it was pretty daunting. Since my decision to apply was also quite last minute, I had to figure it out in a month and a half. I seriously wish I could've started earlier and done a better job.
> 
> Hope this helps! And good luck



impressive!   The time pressure that inevitably is going to come into play (esp. if you're a procrastinator like me) is what terrifies me....

p.s. good luck to you too!


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 15, 2018)

ngs091 said:


> I submitted a full-length, 78-page screenplay.
> 
> I wrote it over the 3 summer months with extremely little input from anyone but myself (as in someone editing it for me or giving me a critique,) since I am not in school currently. Although I have written exactly eight (8) 20-page-or-less (at most 5,200 words) short fiction stories, and have been published both fiction (for pay) and art section journalism wise for large entertainment newspapers (always for pay), it was basically my first attempt at a screenplay of any sort. Aside from one less-than-20 page first act I wrote a year ago... and that I rushed in a week or so. Thus, at most, it was only my second attempt at a script in my life. Hell... I had to teach myself how to use the screenwriting formatting program, Final Draft, for it, as for that short and unfinished first attempt I used Celtix. Note: The two individual samples I wrote for USC/AFI I wrote later.



Thanks, ngs...  always impressed to hear of someone who makes it to the finish line with any full-length script, let alone as a first-time screenwriter! 

p.s. and of course best of luck to you in your apps as well -- and I love how the writers are lurking on the board at 5am EST lol


----------



## Michel Lichand (Mar 17, 2018)

Anyone got any updates?


----------



## Olivia Song (Mar 18, 2018)

Nothing yet


----------



## Rujuta (Mar 18, 2018)

Michel Lichand said:


> Anyone got any updates?



Nope


----------



## Rujuta (Mar 19, 2018)

Hey! Just had a Skype call to say that I've been accepted, and that I should receive my letter tomorrow.


----------



## Matthew Libby (Mar 19, 2018)

Hey everyone! Been lurking for a couple weeks, but first post. Just got a call from Terry Curtis Fox (about 20 minutes ago) that I was accepted. Best of luck to all!


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 19, 2018)

Rujuta said:


> Hey! Just had a Skype call to say that I've been accepted, and that I should receive my letter tomorrow.




congrats, Rujuta!  -- that's amazing!


----------



## Olivia Song (Mar 19, 2018)

Same here! Terry just called me about 5 minutes ago to let me know I've been accepted with a 50K scholarship. I'm in tears.


----------



## drakeoftoronto (Mar 19, 2018)

i also got in w a scholarship! congrats everyone and hope to meet u in the fall!


----------



## Deleted member 20595 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hey folks, new to this site. I was accepted today as well and am curious to when y'all filled out your fafsa? I haven't heard anything back yet but I applied late (March 6th). Do you think I'm much less likely to receive financial aid? Did you all hear directly from Terry or did some of you hear from other sources?

Also curious if any of you are planning on going to the accepted student event on April 7th? I'm hoping to make it!


----------



## DSamuels (Mar 19, 2018)

I haven't heard back either way yet. Does that mean anything?


----------



## Deleted member 20595 (Mar 19, 2018)

DSamuels said:


> I haven't heard back either way yet. Does that mean anything?



I think he said on the phone that he was calling all the accepted people today (as in March 19th) and that acceptance emails would go out as a whole on March 20th. I could be mistaken though


----------



## Rujuta (Mar 20, 2018)

Frankie Bones said:


> congrats, Rujuta!  -- that's amazing!



Thank you, Frankie!


----------



## detroitatheart (Mar 20, 2018)

No call here - boo. Guess I'm out. Congrats to everyone who got in!!


----------



## scribbles9 (Mar 20, 2018)

Haven't heard anything. Guess I'm out. Gutted. Congrats to everyone who got in!


----------



## Michel Lichand (Mar 20, 2018)

Ah, congrats to all who got in!


----------



## vetstatus33 (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm in the program now. I can answer some of your questions if you'd like.


----------



## drakeoftoronto (Mar 21, 2018)

did anyone get their official letter yet? starting to think i imagined my phone call.


----------



## Rujuta (Mar 21, 2018)

drakeoftoronto said:


> did anyone get their official letter yet? starting to think i imagined my phone call.



No I haven’t got mine either!


----------



## scribbles9 (Mar 22, 2018)

Waitlisted! There is hope for me yet! Emails should be out today!


----------



## Michel Lichand (Mar 22, 2018)

Waitlist buddies!


----------



## StarChild (Mar 22, 2018)

Frankie Bones said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I don't meant to interrupt the main focus of this conversation so far (waiting for acceptance, etc.), but I had a question that really has to do more with applying for next year (as I didn't apply this year).  NYU Dramatic Writing seems to be one of the few programs that actually requires the submission of a fully formed written project (full-length feature script, TV pilot or play) to satisfy its creative portfolio requirement.   As this is actually a pretty big endeavor, can I ask when most people started working on this (and I know answers will vary from person to person), i.e., how far in advance of the November (or December) application deadline?   And do most people use an existing work they might have already started working on (or even finished) independently (i.e., before even deciding to apply for the MFA), or did any of you literally start your project from scratch and essentially write an entire movie, TV show, or play purely for purposes of having something to use for the portfolio submission?
> 
> again, thanks for taking the time to read this... I know most people here are justifiably nervous waiting on their decisions... wish you all the best!


I did mine starting in early August,  but I think the sooner the better for rewrites.  Break a leg!!!


----------



## StarChild (Mar 22, 2018)

Steven Kreager said:


> I think he said on the phone that he was calling all the accepted people today (as in March 19th) and that acceptance emails would go out as a whole on March 20th. I could be mistaken though





Steven Kreager said:


> I think he said on the phone that he was calling all the accepted people today (as in March 19th) and that acceptance emails would go out as a whole on March 20th. I could be mistaken though


What was the area code he called from? Was it 212? I have a few missed calls and am wondering if one may be from him. Stupid policy of not answering numbers I don’t know! Thanks


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 23, 2018)

Cdemon said:


> I did mine starting in early August,  but I think the sooner the better for rewrites.  Break a leg!!!



thanks!

p.s. those 212 area code calls are probably a good sign -- fingers crossed for you!


----------



## LSmith55 (Mar 23, 2018)

Hey everyone. I was wondering if any one had any idea of what the actual cost to attend was? I was waitlisted and I am not sure if I can afford not getting any financial help. Thank you and congrats to those who got in and those who had the courage to apply.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 23, 2018)

Frankie Bones said:


> thanks!
> 
> p.s. those 212 area code calls are probably a good sign -- fingers crossed for you!


Thanks! It worked out and I found out yesterday I got in! I can’t wait!!! Best of luck with your apps!


----------



## StarChild (Mar 23, 2018)

LSmith55 said:


> Hey everyone. I was wondering if any one had any idea of what the actual cost to attend was? I was waitlisted and I am not sure if I can afford not getting any financial help. Thank you and congrats to those who got in and those who had the courage to apply.


It’s quoted at about 30k a year (before living expenses roughly 50 with. Look at the website Tisch School of the Arts Graduate 2017-2018
and also consider if you have any of the extra fees listed here Tuition & Fees (if you’re a production student for example) and the student health insurance if that applies to you. 

Best of luck with all of it!


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 24, 2018)

Cdemon said:


> Thanks! It worked out and I found out yesterday I got in! I can’t wait!!! Best of luck with your apps!



WOW!!!   Awesome!   Glad to hear you got some good news from the 212 

I actually happen to live right near NYU so always feel free to PM me if you would like tips on housing, the neighborhood, etc.


----------



## eastcoaster2018 (Mar 25, 2018)

I got wait listed! In retrospect, the first thing my interviewer said to me was that she thought I was too young and would be better of trying my hand at actually writing and submitting to competitions/playhouses before going in for an MFA. Anyone else get wait listed? Or get off the wait list?


----------



## Deleted member 20595 (Mar 25, 2018)

Cdemon said:


> What was the area code he called from? Was it 212? I have a few missed calls and am wondering if one may be from him. Stupid policy of not answering numbers I don’t know! Thanks



Sorry I didn't reply to this sooner, but congrats on getting in!



Cdemon said:


> It’s quoted at about 30k a year (before living expenses roughly 50 with. Look at the website Tisch School of the Arts Graduate 2017-2018
> and also consider if you have any of the extra fees listed here Tuition & Fees (if you’re a production student for example) and the student health insurance if that applies to you.
> 
> Best of luck with all of it!



Hold on, I thought it was 30 k per SEMESTER. Is it 30 k a year??? Not that that's cheap, but I thought it was literally twice as expensive if that was the case and would RADICALLY change my financial situation.

ALSOALSO: Are any of y'all going to the accepted student event in April? Trying to figure out if it's worth the trip out there, would be cool to meet fellow peeps!


----------



## Deleted member 20595 (Mar 25, 2018)

alsoalsoalso: I am so curious to know what kind of projects people wrote for this. Anyone brave enough to share a logline or brief description? Totally understand if this is not the venue for that


----------



## Rujuta (Mar 26, 2018)

Has anybody got their acceptance letters yet? I need to quit my job and serve a three month notice period! Thinking of writing to ask by when we should expect it...


----------



## Rujuta (Mar 26, 2018)

Steven Kreager said:


> Sorry I didn't reply to this sooner, but congrats on getting in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's no chance I can come for the event since I'm in India right now. Looking forward to meeting you all in September


----------



## StarChild (Mar 26, 2018)

Cdemon said:


> It’s quoted at about 30k a year (before living expenses roughly 50 with. Look at the website Tisch School of the Arts Graduate 2017-2018
> and also consider if you have any of the extra fees listed here Tuition & Fees (if you’re a production student for example) and the student health insurance if that applies to you.
> 
> Best of luck with all of it!





Steven Kreager said:


> Sorry I didn't reply to this sooner, but congrats on getting in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crap- I’m sorry apparently I can’t read. All the other schools I was applying to list it as per year, but yes. Relooking at this it’s per term, which makes much more sense as I remember thinking it was closer to 50k so yeah I guess 60k. I’m sorry I mislead you. Look it up with the links. Sorry!


----------



## StarChild (Mar 26, 2018)

Rujuta said:


> There's no chance I can come for the event since I'm in India right now. Looking forward to meeting you all in September


Same. I’m in LA and the cost doesn’t work, but I can’t wait to meet you all!!!


----------



## StarChild (Mar 26, 2018)

Rujuta said:


> Has anybody got their acceptance letters yet? I need to quit my job and serve a three month notice period! Thinking of writing to ask by when we should expect it...


I got mine via email on Thursday. You’d probably be able to call the school to check.


----------



## Rujuta (Mar 26, 2018)

Cdemon said:


> I got mine via email on Thursday. You’d probably be able to call the school to check.



Thanks! I’ll drop them an email anyway, and call tomorrow. Who did you receive it from? I can write to the same person then


----------



## StarChild (Mar 27, 2018)

Rujuta said:


> Thanks! I’ll drop them an email anyway, and call tomorrow. Who did you receive it from? I can write to the same person then


Peter Gerena- 
Also, If you have ever applied to NYU with a different email check the old email. I had applied as an undergrad with an old hotmail account and the acceptance went to the junk mail of the old hotmail rather than to the gmail address I had applied to it was stressful. 

And if you can find your student ID on your application you can get you NYU NetID and just check your status on that website. It might be easier than getting through to a person. 

Good luck! I hope you’re in!!!


----------



## Rujuta (Mar 27, 2018)

Cdemon said:


> Peter Gerena-
> Also, If you have ever applied to NYU with a different email check the old email. I had applied as an undergrad with an old hotmail account and the acceptance went to the junk mail of the old hotmail rather than to the gmail address I had applied to it was stressful.
> 
> And if you can find your student ID on your application you can get you NYU NetID and just check your status on that website. It might be easier than getting through to a person.
> ...



I wrote to Dan Sandford, and he just wrote back to say that I'm definitely in, but since some documents were missing, the official letter will be sent tomorrow. Such a relief!

Thanks a lot though!


----------



## Deleted member 20595 (Mar 27, 2018)

No worries Cdemon, I was just surprised to hear of NYu being so cheap haha.


----------



## Deleted member 20595 (Mar 27, 2018)

Again, I don't mean cheap as in inexpensive, but cheap as in half the cost I assumed


----------



## StarChild (Mar 27, 2018)

Rujuta said:


> I wrote to Dan Sandford, and he just wrote back to say that I'm definitely in, but since some documents were missing, the official letter will be sent tomorrow. Such a relief!
> 
> Thanks a lot though!


Awesome! What a great outcome! Can’t wait to meet you!


----------



## StarChild (Mar 27, 2018)

Steven Kreager said:


> No worries Cdemon, I was just surprised to hear of NYu being so cheap haha.


Yeah I was happy too. I was thinking oh I though it was 50+ before housing but I guess it’s with housing. Sigh. You’d think as a writer I could read


----------



## Taylor (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi.
Does anyone know the statistics or likelihood waitlist people get accepted?


----------



## LSmith55 (Mar 28, 2018)

Just to clearify, the cost is really 70-80,000 a year. I would like to see a breakdown of the total but I could not find that anywhere online. 
https://www.nyu.edu/content/dam/nyu...Assignments/UpdatedJuly26RoomRates2017-18.pdf


----------



## StarChild (Apr 2, 2018)

LSmith55 said:


> Just to clearify, the cost is really 70-80,000 a year. I would like to see a breakdown of the total but I could not find that anywhere online.
> https://www.nyu.edu/content/dam/nyu...Assignments/UpdatedJuly26RoomRates2017-18.pdf


Thank you! Yes I was only totaling tuition as I’m not sure where I’ll live yet. Anyone have any thoughts? Are people doing university housing roommates etc?


----------



## Deleted member 20595 (Apr 2, 2018)

Is university housing the cheapest route? I'd prolly try to go outside of that, as the cheapest graduate housing is $1700/month for a shared studio. It said $8000 per semester, times that by two is $16000. That's only 9 months though, so there must be something better than $1700/month right?


----------



## StarChild (Apr 2, 2018)

Steven Kreager said:


> Is university housing the cheapest route? I'd prolly try to go outside of that, as the cheapest graduate housing is $1700/month for a shared studio. It said $8000 per semester, times that by two is $16000. That's only 9 months though, so there must be something better than $1700/month right?


I’m hoping the same thing. A quick search through their off-campus options map shows some cheaper. I stayed in East Harlem a couple years ago for 1100 a month, own room, but tiny, still better than shared for 1700 though. However it was a temporary sublet so that may have changed the cost. That said I’d love to be in the area of the school which may be more expensive. Where are you thinking? I just want to make the most of the experience by being near “it all.”


----------



## Deleted member 20595 (Apr 2, 2018)

Cdemon said:


> I’m hoping the same thing. A quick search through their off-campus options map shows some cheaper. I stayed in East Harlem a couple years ago for 1100 a month, own room, but tiny, still better than shared for 1700 though. However it was a temporary sublet so that may have changed the cost. That said I’d love to be in the area of the school which may be more expensive. Where are you thinking? I just want to make the most of the experience by being near “it all.”



Well with the subway getting around won't be that bad, right? I think I'd be willing to do a 30 minute commute to save $500 or so a month.

I don't know New York well at all, part of why I'm visiting this weekend. Possibly Queens? With financial stuff I may not be able to go... so someone on this thread may get the spot instead. Have to decide by April 15th


----------



## StarChild (Apr 2, 2018)

Steven Kreager said:


> Well with the subway getting around won't be that bad, right? I think I'd be willing to do a 30 minute commute to save $500 or so a month.
> 
> I don't know New York well at all, part of why I'm visiting this weekend. Possibly Queens? With financial stuff I may not be able to go... so someone on this thread may get the spot instead. Have to decide by April 15th


I hear you. The money is pretty crazy as I look at it realistically. Hopefully the financial aid packets will come through soon (I applied later than I’d like now). Yes the subway is super easy. I don’t know a ton, but East Harlem, just above the Park was safe and cheaper, I lived with two ballerina’s and all three of us felt safe at night etc. Queens I don’t know but it’s be cheaper. Also, up near 170th and above, on the A line is supposed to be a bit of a new cheaper area, Washington Heights. I’m told Astoria and Bushwick are also good choices. I think the living will be possible. I’m going to ask a few friends I know out there for more tips. I can pass them on if you’d like. Feel free to PM me also. I hope you work it out.


----------



## StarChild (Apr 2, 2018)

Steven Kreager said:


> Well with the subway getting around won't be that bad, right? I think I'd be willing to do a 30 minute commute to save $500 or so a month.
> 
> A friend just told me to check out Washington Heights, Brooklyn around prospect park, also in Queens off the 7 in areas like Sunnyside.


----------



## LSmith55 (Apr 18, 2018)

Has anyone gotten accepted off the waitlist yet? What are your loan plans?


----------



## Taylor (Apr 19, 2018)

LSmith55 said:


> Has anyone gotten accepted off the waitlist yet? What are your loan plans?


I'm on the waitlist and I haven't heard back yet. I'm guessing we should be hearing back any time now.


----------



## LSmith55 (Apr 19, 2018)

Ok thank you


----------



## Taylor (Apr 19, 2018)

Anyone else on the waitlist hear back yet?


----------



## eastcoaster2018 (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm on the waitlist and haven't heard back @Taylor @LSmith55


----------



## Chris W (Apr 21, 2018)

A private Tisch group has been set up on this site. If you're accepted please join.

NYU Tisch MFA 2018 | FilmSchool.org - The Best Film School Reviews & Forums


----------



## Taylor (Apr 23, 2018)

Anyone know when waitlist people will hear back? I've emailed and haven't heard back yet.


----------



## LSmith55 (Apr 29, 2018)

I don’t believe any of us know, but I do plan on posting when I hear from NYU


----------



## Undecided86 (May 11, 2018)

Hi everyone, 
I was wait listed by Tisch and a couple of days ago they called me to offer me admission with a scholarship of 20k a year!! I'm thrilled that this happened but feel conflicted about what to do now. I was wondering if someone who's currently in the program could give me some advice?


----------



## StarChild (May 30, 2018)

Undecided86 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I was wait listed by Tisch and a couple of days ago they called me to offer me admission with a scholarship of 20k a year!! I'm thrilled that this happened but feel conflicted about what to do now. I was wondering if someone who's currently in the program could give me some advice?


What did you decide to do?


----------



## LSmith55 (May 30, 2018)

I haven’t heard anything. I just keep writing and am going to submit to Disney’s Writing Program tomorrow.


----------



## eastcoaster2018 (May 30, 2018)

hey everyone, update: I was wait-listed in March. Today I was called by Terry Curtis Fox and accepted off the waiting list.


----------

